# 1840's pitcher



## cobaltbot (Aug 12, 2013)

While at the same antique mall at Penn State I picked up this 1840's creamware pitcher.  I dig so many broken pieces of this kind of decorated ware at Stonetown that I look for some whole examples to add to my display.  Not a bad buy at $11.00


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 15, 2013)

SWEET


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> While at the same antique mall at Penn State I picked up this 1840's creamware pitcher.  I dig so many broken pieces of this kind of decorated ware at Stonetown that I look for some whole examples to add to my display.  Not a bad buy at $11.00


  Nice! it almost looks like you could use that thing []


----------

